# '46 DX restoration



## ohdeebee (Mar 15, 2011)

Bike belongs to my Grandpa. I couldn't stand looking at the terrible resto the neighbor did years ago so I took over.

When I got it





Most of the paint is done. Started assembly today. The wheels are in another thread. More coming soon!

Shiny!   




This one is for Mr."Boltnut"! Thanks again Ralph!




Springer




Left




Right


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Really sweet project!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 15, 2011)

I really want your DX Jeff!


----------



## pgroah (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW great work


----------



## thogsez (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous! 

-Doug


----------



## HARPO (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful PLUS!! I love to see the before and after shots. Can't wait to see it all assembled in its former glory. You've done your Grandfather proud!!

fred


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 16, 2011)

Really a nice looking resto. I had asked previously about the rim stripes but I'm curious also about the frame paint, did you do it yourself and use the vinyl stencils?


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 17, 2011)

I did it myself with the vinyl stencils. Really an excellent product as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been really interested in trying the stencils.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 17, 2011)

I have absolutely no complaints about them. They leave no fuzzy edge, they come pre-aligned and he sent extras in case you mess up. As I did. Twice.


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 19, 2011)

Great job............................


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 20, 2011)

Chainguard is done. Fenders go on tomorrow with fenderlight.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 22, 2011)

All done! Until I find a better seat. I'd add a tank and rack but he said it didn't have a tank when he bought it and the rack is incorrect and kinda mangled. So here she is!

Before:




After:


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 22, 2011)

Great job! Looks soooo nice!


----------



## serg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Him a place in the museum


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks real nice! What does your Granddad think? Does he ride it?


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 23, 2011)

Isn't the fork yoke supposed to be red too?


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 23, 2011)

I knew somebody would call me out on that! Yes, I forgot to paint it. Grandpa loves it! He doesn't ride it. I get to keep it in my shop for safe keeping. My grandma swears up and down that its a different bike.


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 23, 2011)

what about the pedals ?


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 23, 2011)

I replaced the 80's style reflector pedals with nice Torrington 8s


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 23, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> I replaced the 80's style reflector pedals with nice Torrington 8s



the pedal shown in the chain gaurd pi9cture aren't nice.http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af164/jaso_lersto/Pictures643.jpg


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 23, 2011)

They're nice for originals. They look worse in the pic than in person.


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 24, 2011)

the bike looks great were did you buy your vinyl stencils, i had no idea they were available when i repainted my 47 schwinn built b.f.goodrich bike this was my 1st bike i redone its looks much better then the before picture below but man your bike looks so much better i would like to try another one with the stencils some time....


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought the stencils on ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STRAIGH...492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb660e26c


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 24, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> They're nice for originals. They look worse in the pic than in person.



yes, but not for a restored cycle.
maybe you should freshen them up.
actually makes the rest of the cycle look bad.
kinda like polishing your boots, & leaving the heel dirty.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 24, 2011)

The pedals look a lot better in person. Besides, there's no way I'm putting new pedals on an old bike. I'm not paying for NOS Torringtons either! Nobody comments on the chrome not being redone. And that seat bothers me more than anything !


----------



## IJamEcono (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks good to me.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 29, 2011)

One satisfied customer! Nobody escapes the thumbs up pose!!!


----------

